# Race results for gregs southside raceway friday july 25 2014



## mittens29 (Jul 25, 2010)

Fcr,s 
1st darrell 129
2nd kerry 119
3rd bruce 102 
4th jon 79
5th johnathan 75
6th mike 69
7th greg 67
8th andy 43

flexis
1st jon 168
2nd kerry 163
3rd darrell 159
4th andy 151
5thbruce 144
6th russ 136
7th greg 110

race results from july 25 2014.


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Thanks for the update JoAnn, and nice going Darrell on the win! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

Is Greg racing every Friday?


----------



## ZBT Speedway (Jan 2, 2012)

I will have to take a picture of these results, I am sure Darrell would love to see his name up top in lights. If only he could see this :dude:


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

Darrell cheated


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

Believe it or not he has been caught a few times


----------



## mittens29 (Jul 25, 2010)

*Rces results for gregs southside raceway friday aug 8th 2014*

Race results for friday aug 8th 
FLEXI,S
1ST JOHN.S 197
2ND DARRELL 197
3RD BRUCE 171
4TH BART 155
5TH JON 91
6TH GREG 0

FCR,S 
1ST JOHN.S 165
2ND JON 163
3RD DARRELL 158
4TH GREG 151
5TH BRUCE 142
6TH BART 141
7TH RUSS 138

INDY CARS

1ST JOHN.S 112
2ND JON 111
3RD BRUCE 103
4TH RUSS 92
5TH BART 83

RESULTS FROM GREGS SOUTHSIDE RACEWAY FRIDAY AUG 8TH. :wave:


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

mittens29 said:


> Race results for friday aug 8th
> FLEXI,S
> 1ST JOHN.S 197
> 2ND DARRELL 197
> ...


Hi JoAnn,
How are U???

Bubba 123 :wave:


----------



## Ratwagon64 (Dec 23, 2011)

ZBT Speedway said:


> I will have to take a picture of these results, I am sure Darrell would love to see his name up top in lights. If only he could see this :dude:


Don't worry I'm sure he has seen it.


----------



## ZBT Speedway (Jan 2, 2012)

Ratwagon64 said:


> Don't worry I'm sure he has seen it.


Is Joann racing now, I mean she is posting the results but I dont see her name on the finishing roster. Nice of her to go watch and post the results though lol


----------

